# Who here is from generations of pig farming?



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

I ask because I found something odd in the dictionary as follows:

https://www.dictionary.com/browse/oink?s=t

oink[ oingk ]

verb (used without object)
to make the characteristic sound of a pig; grunt.
noun
the squealing or grunting sound made by a pig.
WORDS RELATED TO OINK
detective, force, man, police, patrolman, constable, officer, corps, bluecoat, pig, blue, law, badge, bear, heat, bull, cop, bobby, fuzz, gumshoe
WORDS NEARBY OINK
oilskin, oilspot glaze, oilstone, oiltight, oily, oink, oinochoe, ointment, oir, oireachtas, oise
ORIGIN OF OINK
*First recorded in 1940–45*; imitative


1940-1945, was this the first year OINK entered the English language?

How old is this folk song containing the word OINK?







What did pigs say before 1940?


----------



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

jonbailey said:


> I ask because I found something odd in the dictionary as follows:
> 
> https://www.dictionary.com/browse/oink?s=t
> 
> ...



The man in this video looks rather old and heavy.


----------

